# Hit Air Advantage vests



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone used a Hit Air Advantage vest?

Someone sent me this link today Hit Air Airbag Vests and Jackets: Hit Air Advantage™ Airbag Vest funnily enough it is the friend who watched me bite the dust off of Ben.

I like that it is reported to be light and open, and looks like it will fit a big girl, just wondering if anyone has actually used one?


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

Are you wanting to use it for eventing or something else? 

Several of my eventing friends own and use them and seem to like them just fine. For eventing you do have to wear a regular safety vest underneath it though. For regular riding you necessarily wouldn't, although if it malfunctioned or something happened like you and the horse both going down together, it wouldn't blow, so it wouldn't be very helpful at all in those types of situations. Or if it blows part way through a ride and you stop and take it off, then you are unprotected for the rest of the day/ride. Also I've seen them blow when a horse lets out a spook or buck and the rider gets unseated a bit or popped up out of the tack, and it actually *causes* a fall when the rider may have been able to ride out of the situation just fine without an air vest. The sound as it blows is a fairly substantial bang, and does spook or startle most horses. 

Just my personal opinion, they are a neat idea and do provide a bit of extra protection for minor falls, but they don't really seem to me to be all that they're cracked up to be. I've been following them quite closely since they came on the eventing scene. The cartridges are a bit of a pain to change/refill, and can get pricey if you blow the vest a lot. If you are going to have a bad fall, or something happens and the horse lands on top of your, a little inflated vest isn't really going to help much at all. There isn't much concrete evidence or actual scientific studies done yet that convinces me they make enough of a difference to be worth the hefty price tag.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl::rofl: Certainly not eventing, this girl is far to







to be trying jumping these days. Nope I just want it for


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I've got a bull riding vest (just like the rodeo guys use - and here I would like to add that I have no plans on being stomped on by a bull). If you were thinking of some extra protection for potentially tricky rides you might want to have a look at that. The price is reasonable, it's adjustable and surprisingly not that uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol I have a feeling that the knockersaplenty will not fit in a bull riders vest
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Lol I have a feeling that the knockersaplenty will not fit in a bull riders vest
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
:?Oh dear - mine fits perfectly


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I was just guessing, I never even thought of a vest, will have to do some research.


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Lol I have a feeling that the knockersaplenty will not fit in a bull riders vest
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you end up looking into getting an actual vest, I would recommend the Tipperary's with the laces up the sides. Very comfortable, great for all types of body shapes with lots of room for adjustment, and as another (unfortunately:shock very well endowed person, I can say that I have had no problem at all fitting the girls in there! Haha.

Just thought I'd throw that out there


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Trouble is here the knockersaplenty are sat on top of a more than ample figure, so when I see XXL is bust size 42, then I have to laugh or cry, depending on thd day.

The good thing about a bull riders vest is that once in place it should stop the girls taking up their own rhythm, but maybe the whole vest would look alive then!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I eventually went with an  Airowear Outlyne vest, size 7 regular length and it fits great. All I need to do is get it home with me from the UK, and try riding in it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So having got the vest it has sat on the back on of a chair in the kitchen for months, until I got nagged into taking it with me.

I was wearing it while leading Gibbs around the arena, and my trainer commented on how uncomfortable I looked, we agreed that I would get on anyway, and she could take a couple of pics so I could say honestly that I had worn it, and would have pics to prove it. Well an hour and a bit later I still had it on, never noticed it as I rode, apart from a certain lack of bounce, but it was comfortable, and didn't get in the way at all. The only near issue, I kind of forgot that I was wearing it and nearly hooked the bottom on the horn as I went to dismount.

I was worried that as a big girl, the vest would hit on the horn or the cantle, but it didn't, it was truly comfortable and so worth it to have the ladies under control.

Totally recommend this vest for fat western riders!

https://www.smartpakequine.com/airowear-outlyne-body-protector-7161p


----------



## Spirit Rider (Apr 8, 2014)

*My experience with a Hit Air vest*

I am in the baby boomer age bracket and have owned and ridden horses for over 20 years. I wear a Hit Air vest along with my helmet every ride every time and here is why. Two years ago I was giving my riding buddy a hard time for wear a Hit Air vest. Then in November 2012 I was taking jumping lessons with my 13 hand Paso Fino and came off breaking my pelvis. As soon as I was healed I purchased a Hit Air Advantage vest. The Advantage covers the hip and pelvis area along with protecting vital organs, ribs the spine and the neck. We rode all summer and the in November 2013 I was trail riding with my friend and we came around a blind spot in the trail and a deer leaped out of a thicket right at us. My quick little guy, who is not usually afraid of deer, spun and lost me on the 3rd lung forward. I had forgotten I even had the vest on because it is so light weight and comfortable. I bounced when I hit the ground and realized I was encased in an airbag from my pelvis to my helmet. The neck bag is so big it was wedged between my helmet and my shoulders and I couldn't move my head. I am convinced I would have been injured again if I hadn't had the vest on. I call it cheap insurance. I was off 3 months with my fractured pelvis not to mention the $1500 out of pocket I paid. And then there was the pain I suffered for months. I actually bounced when I hit the ground and my helmet didn't even touch the ground because of the neckbag which held my head off the ground. The canisters are easy to change out and I always carry a spare in my saddle bag. I always wear a helmet and now I also always wear a Hit Air vest. My friends husband bought her one for Christmas a few weeks later


----------



## Spirit Rider (Apr 8, 2014)

*One more thing.....*

For the ladies concerned about it, the Hit Air vest is adjustable inside the vest and you can get extender buckles for either the top belt or waist belt (or both) adding up to 7 inches to the chest or waist. I use them to be able to pop my vest on over a jacket in the fall and winter. Ride on ladies!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I like the idea of having the extra protection, since I come off a lot and normally hit on my side or flat on my back and get the wind knocked out of me. Perhaps with the added insurance that I won't get so hurt, it might boost my confidence?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Red Gate Farm said:


> I like the idea of having the extra protection, since I come off a lot and normally hit on my side or flat on my back and get the wind knocked out of me. Perhaps with the added insurance that I won't get so hurt, it might boost my confidence?


 I think a great deal of 'confidence' is having well thought out plans to act upon if things go sideways. One of the plans should be having the appropriate gear/protection so then it does work to boost your confidence in that you would ride more relaxed and think instead of panic; however it's not so good if your confidence makes you foolhardy and take on risks you wouldn't normally do.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I wore the Airowear at the clinic on Saturday, rode in it all day, it was very comfortable.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Where did the new avatar come from, GH? It looks good!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Chevaux said:


> Where did the new avatar come from, GH? It looks good!



One of our talented members here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/i-need-some-models-393090/


----------

